# Tristania



## Retsu (Jan 11, 2009)

I've probably already made a thread about them, but I can't find it anywhere and this band is worthy of many threads anyway. :D

In case it isn't startlingly obvious, Tristania is what I would consider my favorite band at the moment. They're kind of a rare case when it comes to my spontaneous music habits - I love all five of their albums equally, and there really isn't a song of theirs I dislike.

For those who don't know: Tristania is a gothic metal band from Norway and are one of the biggest names in their scene. Although they didn't exactly invent gothic metal, they (along with, most notably, Theatre of Tragedy) helped establish many of the elements that are present today. I like them so much because their tracks contain so many interesting elements; because of this, they very rarely get stale.

I'd really love to talk about this band (or gothic metal in general) with anyone, so please do reply. =P If you've never heard Tristania before, it's probably a good idea to start off with something like Equilibrium if you're not too comfortable with the gothic metal scene, or A Sequel of Decay if you want to know why they are consistently praised for their beautiful atmospheres.

And that's all I've got. So, uh, Tristania is great. =D


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 11, 2009)

ok but overrated is my opinion


----------



## Fireworks (Jan 11, 2009)

I've only heard their Illumination album so far (and the song Deadlocked from World Of Glass) and it was a good album. I'll probably check out more stuff from them later


----------



## Pook (Jan 12, 2009)

<3


----------



## Retsu (Jan 12, 2009)

<3!


----------

